# Turre



## Jane16 (Oct 29, 2015)

I am moving to Turre next year any tips about the local area?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Turré is inland from Mojacar Playa. It has a fairly large expat population in relation to Spaniards occupancy. It is a nice enough town and will never see a traffic jam. The beaches are only a few miles distant and you have a terrific choice. Mojacar Pueblo (quaint Spanish white town perched on top of a small mountain) is only a few miles away also. You will find a car to be handy.


----------

